# Hamster Heaven



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Someone local to me is selling hamster heaven with accessories for £50. Cage is 2months so will be new, should I go for it?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

As its practically brand new id say yes


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks can see a road trip soon


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Erm, just an fyi you can a brand new one delivered by zooplus.co.uk

If you google 'discount vouchers zooplus' - you can get 15% off (we did this just last week) - when you come to the checkout section on zooplus it will ask you if you have a promotional code: type this in.

www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/discounts/zooplus.co.uk

So last week we had a brand new hamster heaven metro cage delivered to our door for £63.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

to be honest, £50 to me is a lot for a second hand cage, even a HH


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Savic Hamster Heaven Navy Blue Hamster Cage & accessories in Cumbernauld, North Lanarkshire | Pet Equipment & Accessories for Sale | Gumtree.com

This is ad


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks pretty decent and it comes with all the stuff - is that a play pen I think I can spy in the right hand corner?

Least if it's local pick up you don't have to wait on a delivery! Looks in mint condition too. Wonder why they are selling....gosh I'm nosy! hehe.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice many toys


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea thats a play pen, which I do have & Nibbles easily jumps out buy im sure with 2 I could try creating something.
Well kat04kt I did double check that there wasnt a hamster coming with it & said i would be buying it as a new home. So the reply was that the hamster was now living in a 4ft vintage dolls house


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh isnt that a posh wee hamster. Do you think he wears a cravat plays croquet and has tea on the lawn lol. I want pictures of that hamster that sounds adorable.

Nibbles will love that pad so much space and that. I would say with all that stuff you wont need to shop. But that would be a lye lol


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

I have an old doll's house still in the garage at my Mum's.....I wonder if I could do something with that for my hamster, hehe! I'm back in Cheshire this weekend getting all my guinea pig stuff (much easier to do that here than London). If you get pics please send!  I might wind up taking it back with me!


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Jarhead said:


> Oh isnt that a posh wee hamster. Do you think he wears a cravat plays croquet and has tea on the lawn lol. I want pictures of that hamster that sounds adorable.


Haha so true! Ok so I went last night & collected the cage it doesnt even look like a hamster has been in it, everything is new not even a chew or scratch mark in sight. Bag of bedding was practically full. I have set Nibbles up in it but I havent added the top part for her to sleep in just incase she learns to escape from it & Im not here lol So will get that added next week for her.

So the story behind the cage - well the lady said her hammy escaped & went missing for 2weeks, came back & when it returned wasnt happy so a man came & collected her. Fingers crossed the little critter is living a life of luxury now. Im not sure how the hamster escaped but there was a little girl about 3 (if she was lucky) following her mum about so think it might have been the kids hamster. On the drive home me & my dad came to the conclusion that the kid didnt like her hamster & left the cage open for it to escape.

Sorry dont have any pictures of doll cage


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

fingers crossed for the hamster. Jarhead was found on the street. We wondered if he had escapd or someone let him. He is staying stum on the subject.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

£50 is a lot for a secondhand HH! I bought mine secondhand for a tenner with accessories it was up for sale for £15 but my hubby is a right cheeky mare and offered the bloke £10 when he got there  Id probably pay £30 maximum for a HH.


----------



## johndam (Jun 3, 2015)

think it over... In my opinion, if you looked carefully in the net for some discounts, you would find nice price of these elements for sure.
I can recommend you this website here. You would find there nice stuff in very small price.


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

johndam said:


> think it over... In my opinion, if you looked carefully in the net for some discounts, you would find nice price of these elements for sure.
> I can recommend you this website here. You would find there nice stuff in very small price.


Umm this post was from 2011... And it look likes the OP took it in the end so probably wouldn't be able to have second thoughts almost 4 years on lol.


----------

